# how long i can stay?



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I applied for B-2 visa and i got the approval as B-1/B-2 and also Multiple entry for 10 years 

Im going to US in next month and my return tickets also booked and i will be staying for 2 weeks there.

It might happen that my stay might extend for 1 or 2 weeks.

My question is how long i can stay with that visa? can someone reply to this pls...(Max 3 months i heard..)

Thanks in advance,


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

a) Your maximum stay is 180 days with a potential in-country extension.
b) Your actual stay depends on the immigration officer at point of entry. 
c) Overstaying your I-94 may result in problems at your next entry. To what level they might escalade - it depends on factors such as length of overstay, interpretation of uscis guidelines ...


----------

